# Pregnancy and Bentyl



## Julee (Jun 10, 2002)

I have IBS-D and take Bentyl and fiber to control it. Does anyone know if you can continue to take Bentyl while you are pregnant? Also, can you take Pepto? I'm very worried that I won't be able to take anything if I become pregnant.


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

I hear Bentyl is ok...I"m on Levsin/SL similar to Bentyl for occasional HORRIBLE spasm attacks. I don't think this one is allowed while pregnant. I, too, worry that i won't be able to take anything in case of a flare-up when the time comes. I'm nervous about becoming pregnant mainly because I don't want my symptoms to come back-have both IBS and ulcerative proctitis ( a mild local form of ulcerative colitis). Contact your OB/GYN and your GI. I'm not sure about pepto......good luck!


----------

